# The last one standing



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Supposedly, there were only 3, or 4 Quattros imported into Singapore.
This, according to it's owner, is the last one left.
What a lovely example, and shot by a talented photographer!


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: The last one standing (Sepp)*

That last shot is brochure-worthy!! Heck, If they used it to advertise tourism in Singapore, I'd be on the next flight there!!


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: The last one standing (G60syncro)*

awesome post man.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The last one standing (skota)*

Wow, all of those shots look brochure quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is what i dream of my Ur-Q looking like one day. Tornado Red, such a great color for the Ur-Q.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The last one standing (Quattro Krant)*

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The last one standing ([email protected])*

Yes, that car kinda makes you just want to sit down for a bit, and catch your breath.
The owner is meticulous about taking care of the car.
It's a far cry from Tornado pink.










_Modified by Sepp at 1:28 PM 9-5-2008_


----------

